# A 75 Audi 80 GT from Norway...



## Polardego (Jun 3, 2005)

This is the story of my car, a story who goes back one year ago when I'm buyed it...








Before we start I'll tell you a little of my self.
I'm 34 year old guy from the top of Norway, from Hammerfest actually. I have always been a big fan og VW and Audi's.
For 5 years ago I moved to Oslo, the capital of Norway.
Before I got you all bored with all this talk about me, let's get over to the car.
Her are some pitcures to start with, before I'll tell the story.


----------



## Polardego (Jun 3, 2005)

*More pitcures...*


----------



## Polardego (Jun 3, 2005)

*Re: More pitcures... (Polardego)*


----------



## Polardego (Jun 3, 2005)

*More pitcures..*


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: A 75 Audi 80 GT from Norway... (Polardego)*

It looks as nice as it always does. Too bad there is so little traffic in this forum, so few people will see it


----------



## VW Fox (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: A 75 Audi 80 GT from Norway... (Polardego)*

Very nice!


----------



## grilledpickle (Jan 12, 2001)

*Re: A 75 Audi 80 GT from Norway... (VW Fox)*

Amazing, simply amazing. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: A 75 Audi 80 GT from Norway... (grilledpickle)*

Holy cow. That's an incredible car. We'd love to feature it. Drop me a line if you're interested.


----------



## Polardego (Jun 3, 2005)

Ok, here we go...
It all startet when I bougth this 1971 Audi 100 S Coupe in mid cond.








I wanted a second prosject, to build it into "old school". I was looking for a Audi 50, when I came over this on a swedish salesportal, http://www.blocket.se.
Here is how it was when I picked it up last spring.










_Modified by Polardego at 4:20 PM 6-10-2005_


----------



## Polardego (Jun 3, 2005)

*Re: A 75 Audi 80 GT from Norway... (Polardego)*

The car was restored by Anders (privous owner) and his dad in 95-97 and was in normal use until 1999 when Anders got a family, and the car was standing still...
Becouse it had been standing still for a few year, some rust has appeared again...


----------



## Polardego (Jun 3, 2005)

*Welcome to Norway...*

After 36 hours with no sleep, I was finally back in Norway, And the work on the car was starting...
The first mod. was to change the indicators from orange to hvite. What I don't liked about the car was the big headlamp-cleaners who was orginal equitment in Sweden... 
Sorry about the bad quality of the pitcures, but my old camera was a piece of ****...








I have also fittet the orginal GT-steringwheel.. 









_Modified by Polardego at 4:36 PM 6-10-2005_


_Modified by Polardego at 4:39 PM 6-10-2005_


----------



## Polardego (Jun 3, 2005)

*The engine...*

I was testdriving the car and was suprised of the power of the engine...
Here it was something strange... I opend the hood, and find a adjustable camshaft there... What else had been done?
I send Anders a mail, and got following answer:
_Hello, yes the engine has beed modified, it was modified by a motor-builder in Motala in Sweden..._
My technial english is not 100%, so I will come back with more detaljs.
(PerL: Heeeeelp...







)
Thanks PerL...








_The cam shaft is original, but we made an adjustable gear for future use
The original carb on the GT was a Solex 35/40, but it wasnt a good carb and was already replaced when I got the engine
The engine is an exchange unit that is bored to first over size.
It was installed in a 74 GT that I got some parts from
Before we installed the engone we replaced all the gaskets and also the valve guides, to the longer version that is used in the 1.8 engines.
The cylinder head is also fly cut and ported, and the combustion chambers are modified by an engine builder in Motala (where I used to live)
The clutch is a new 200 mm clutch from the GT/GTE
The alternator is a 90 amp from a 91 Golf._










_Modified by Polardego at 5:41 PM 6-10-2005_


----------



## Polardego (Jun 3, 2005)

*New bumpers and lowering springs...*

I did find norwegian bumpers with no headlamp-washer, and I also put on a set of lowered springs...
Still on orginal rims...
















I did fix the little rust, but then a another problem appered...








Last time it was painted, they had used a colour who wasn't quite right, as you can see... The orginal is Cadiz-Orange, but this colour was somehow a little too light...








BTW: Please don't look at the wheel...








Well, now have put on 13" BBS with 175/50-13, and it got kind of low...


----------



## Polardego (Jun 3, 2005)

*Painting...*

Well, I have no other choice then to re-paint the hole car...
Here is pitcures from this job...


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: The engine... (Polardego)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Polardego* »_My technial english is not 100%, so I will come back with more detaljs.
(PerL: Heeeeelp...







)

Send meg en IM her eller PM "hjemme" and I will translate for you


----------



## Polardego (Jun 3, 2005)

*Ready for the first meeting...*

After painting I did change the exhaust-system to Simmons 2" and the interior to VW Rabbit GTi G60... The wheels on the car are Revolution 4-spoke 7 x 13 ET 1...


----------



## Polardego (Jun 3, 2005)

*On the spot: Rudskogen Norway VACN Meeting 2004*

Some pitcures with better quality...


----------



## Polardego (Jun 3, 2005)

*On the spot: Rudskogen Norway VACN Meeting 2004*

Two more...


----------



## Polardego (Jun 3, 2005)

*Plans for the winter...*

1st:
New rims, I choose to change the wheels because the the old one has totaly wrong offset, so it was a problem while driving it...
I choose Ats Star-design in 7 x 13 ET 20, and that would fit perfectly...








And here is a picure from the garage in the winter, this is in february this year...












_Modified by Polardego at 5:42 PM 6-10-2005_


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Plans for the winter... (Polardego)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Polardego* »_has totaly wrong inpress,

Offset


----------



## Polardego (Jun 3, 2005)

*Back into the paint-box...*

i was not happy about the job on the paint, so before a new seson startet I decided the get a new paint-job...
I'll think the pitcures talk for itself...


----------



## Polardego (Jun 3, 2005)

*It's really a very nice car, almost as a dog?*

Just look here... (back at the garage)
On place!

















Sit...
















And then we are ready to put all together again...
























New wheels in da house...
















New springs and Koni Shochs...















The old shocks was from a Volvo 360, Swedish people, always sware too some Volvo-****...


----------



## Polardego (Jun 3, 2005)

*Finaly finish?*

Well, I hope it was, thats why I took these fotos after the new springs was fitted...


----------



## Polardego (Jun 3, 2005)

*The first photoshoot...*

I have a friend who owns a special Polo LS, with only 30 000 km on the road...








So when he showed up on my garage, we just had to take som more pitcures... enjoy..


----------



## Polardego (Jun 3, 2005)

*Just another set of springs...*

Well, here we go again... This is the fourth set of springs I put on the car... Why? It's important for me to DRIVE the car on shows and meetings, so I think the car was just a little too low for the road... (I actually live in Norway, and the roads are famous for their quality... And that is not in a good matter







)








How to clean engines in Norway...


----------



## Polardego (Jun 3, 2005)

*On Norwegian Motorfestival.*

First mission this year was this carshow where the club (VW-Audi Club Norwegen) was promoting the club and their cars...


----------



## Polardego (Jun 3, 2005)

*Some pitcures from meetings this year...*

First it was Valdres...








Halden...








Vaaler...








And so far the last, Porsgrunn...








The car have worked perfectly over 2000 km so far, use a little fuel but it deserve it... next weekend it will drive to Molde, it's about 1000 km both ways...








Here are some pitcures taken from PerL's car...










_Modified by Polardego at 6:34 PM 6-10-2005_


----------



## Polardego (Jun 3, 2005)

*Well...*

This is the story so far, I have some more things to do with it.. So I'll be posting here as soon as there is something new...








The last pitcure is from a carmagasin in Norway called "Autofil"...
Just ask if there is something you wanna ask me of, check out my homepage as well for more pitcurers, films and meeting-rewievs...
http://www.geocities.com/duottro


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: A 75 Audi 80 GT from Norway... (Polardego)*

That's great information. Thanks for sharing. Do you have any of those photos in higher resolution? Can I have permission to use any/all of the ones shown?


----------



## Polardego (Jun 3, 2005)

*Re: A 75 Audi 80 GT from Norway... ([email protected])*

You have premission to use the photos you want... If there is any more information, I'll gladly share it...
I'm gonna put out the tecnical info on the car, so you can use that as well...


----------



## Polardego (Jun 3, 2005)

*Tecnical Info...*

Car: 1975 Audi 80 GT
Engine: 1.6 xx-block (modified)
Gear: 4 forward and 1 reverse.
Power: ca. 135 ps v/7000 o.min
Weigt: 870 Kilo
Rims: ATS Stern 7 x 13 offset 20 with Fulda 175/50-13
Breaks: Both front and rear (even handbreak)








Suspension: Jamex springs and Koni Shocks
Body: 2 door saloon
Interior: Golf GTI G60, rest is orginal... (next step, lether and orginal pepita)
Paint: Orginal cadiz-orange 
Other: Frontgrill in one-piece aluminium (74) White indicators from Rabbit.
Very rare car, 1 og 4 that I know about in Norway. This is the only one in this shape. It was registrated 23 GT's in Germany in 2003.
Coming: New interior, dubble weber caburators, engine finish and new paint under the hood and boot. Rallypack look next year, black matt hood. All this is work for the coming winter...


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: A 75 Audi 80 GT from Norway... ([email protected])*

If any of you need translations, let me know.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: A 75 Audi 80 GT from Norway... (PerL)*

Thanks man. That's very kind. I leave for Le Mans tomorrow. I'm going to work on it while I'm over there and will send it over to you guys to see if I missed anything, etc.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: A 75 Audi 80 GT from Norway... ([email protected])*

Since you're going to Europe, why dont you just hop on a plane and swoop up to Oslo to check the car out yourself?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: A 75 Audi 80 GT from Norway... (PerL)*

Yeah, if I had the time and the money.....


----------



## the_mad_bastard (Aug 22, 2001)

*Re: A 75 Audi 80 GT from Norway... ([email protected])*

that has got to be the most perfect example of a mk1 audi 80 in the world!
keep the pictures coming. i need some new stuff for my desktop.


----------



## VW Fox (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: Tecnical Info... (Polardego)*

Awesome! I'm curious which transmission you're using. In my 1992 VW Fox (BX platform) I upgraded from a 4-speed to a 5-speed (type 014 to 013, code PW to 9Q) and acceleration was considerably better, due to the gearing and final drive (3.889 vs. 4.111).
And







to 175/50-13!


----------



## Polardego (Jun 3, 2005)

*Re: A 75 Audi 80 GT from Norway... (the_mad_bastard)*

Well, I problably not yet... It's some fine cars in Germany too... But I'm working on it, next step is the interior... So keep watching...
Thank you all for the support, it makes it even more nessery to get a good result... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 84cgtturbo (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: A 75 Audi 80 GT from Norway... (Polardego)*

Sweet car man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Polardego (Jun 3, 2005)

*Re: A 75 Audi 80 GT from Norway... (84cgtturbo)*

Thanks man...








Well, got some problems saturday with the ignition, it went a little jumpy. But the worst thing was still to come, on the way to the garage the exsos-pipe just fell off... It was splitted in the middle, and there was a meeting sunday...
















But with som help from my mates in the garage, we got it fixed...








*Thanks man, you saved me... *


----------



## Polardego (Jun 3, 2005)

*On VW Internationals...*

Well, sunday it was time for another meeting...








In very good wheater a lot of cars showed up. The was really a "beetle" meeting, but also watercooled as well...
Her are some pitcures from that meeting: http://www.fotoland.no/album/album.php?album=7776


----------



## Polardego (Jun 3, 2005)

*After VW Internationals... (Polardego)*

I was driving by the coast, and decided to take some more pitcures by the sea...
Here are the result....










_Modified by Polardego at 10:22 PM 7-4-2005_


----------



## efritsch (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: After VW Internationals... (Polardego)*

Damn! That is an awesome looking car. More people from Europe need to do this kind of thing as there are so many cool European cars that North America never saw.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: After VW Internationals... (efritsch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *efritsch* »_ there are so many cool European cars that North America never saw.

You did get this one, it's the Audi Fox! You also got the facelifted GTE version (78-79) that Europe never did get, so it's not all unfair.


----------



## efritsch (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: After VW Internationals... (PerL)*

Okay, usually it's unfair.


----------



## Polardego (Jun 3, 2005)

*End of season...*

Yesterday I ended this season with a meeting at Holmenkollen (Famous ski jump arena). First place in my class VW-Audi older than 1983. 
Now it's into the garage for step2 of the prosjekt... The story will continue...


----------



## VW Fox (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: End of season... (Polardego)*

Awesome! Keep up the great work!
We'll post some pictures of _Longitudinal_'s latest creation within a few days, checking back this week....


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: End of season... (Polardego)*

Very nice. Can't wait to see what you have in store for it.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: End of season... (Polardego)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Polardego* »_Yesterday I ended this season 

Huh? Have you forgotten our meeting in 2.5 weeks??? Or perhaps you'll be driving the S?


----------



## Polardego (Jun 3, 2005)

*Re: End of season... (PerL)*

No, I have not forgotten... Maybe I'll come anyway, but without the GT... I have tp save some money so I can start on step2...


----------



## Polardego (Jun 3, 2005)

*Re: End of season... ([email protected])*

Hi George...
Some changes are new interior, refershing motor-details, paint under the hood and trunk, updated brakes (VW2 and 256 disc), other tailpipe, new el. net, duble weber carburators and maybe new rims from HTN-felgen in Germany. (splitt 8 x 14)
And also paint one hood in black-matt, like the rallypack-versjon.
So you can say that the car will apear in a totaly diffrent shape next year, my goal is to have one of the nicest GT's in the world...








Yes, I know I'm nuts...
Here is a pitcure of the new rims...










_Modified by Polardego at 10:16 PM 12-17-2005_


----------



## teach2 (Aug 3, 2005)

Nice car! When I drive my vintage Audis people tell me I'm a big guy in a small car. I'm not the only one!
-teach


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (teach2)*

That's awesome man. I'm going to run a feature soon on the car currently. When you have it updated, let us know. I'd love to run an update.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

i have to say this is one of my favorite cars as of now!! amazing.


----------



## Polardego (Jun 3, 2005)

*Photo-show of my GT so far...*

Made this today... The story so far...
http://vagner.jeje.je/filmer/h...e.wmv
And here is a bonus-clip, who show the rest of the gang in the garage with some hangarounds at the end... 
http://www.vwaudi-club.no/medi...1.wmv
enjoy...


----------



## audiphile (Aug 18, 2001)

*Re: Photo-show of my GT so far... (Polardego)*

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif
your car made my day


----------



## dr. locktopus (Jun 23, 2001)

*Re: Photo-show of my GT so far... (audiphile)*

wow wow wow
this car is amazing, thank you so much rick for the link!!
*eyes open for an audi fox*


----------



## thibautv (Nov 5, 2005)

*Re: Photo-show of my GT so far...*

WAAAUW!! Right click+save








This has to be the most beautiful audi 80 i've ever seen my friend!
you really did a great job.
That makes me wanna start on my own audi! Mine is a 1978 4 door 80L.
Got a question for you: I don't seem to find anything to lower my car properly (for example coilovers







). Where did you find yours and how much is it lowered?
Thx man!


----------



## Mad_Maxx (Dec 28, 2004)

Dont know if i already said this on bilforumet, but your car is awesome! Makes me proud to live in the same country as you


----------



## glibobbo21 (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: (Mad_Maxx)*

i had never seen this, id kill the president for this car


----------



## Polardego (Jun 3, 2005)

*A little update...*

If you want to follow the project, you can do it HERE: http://www.bilforumet.net/show...11844
It's in norwegian, but it's a lot of pictures so you can see the progress...








I have no painted the inside of the bottom of the car, removed the old electric wires. The engine is coming out before christmas so I can get the finish I want.
The two dubble carburators also is ready to be fit together with the engine. And a lot of other stuff is going to be modified before next seson, interior, brakes, rims...
I have been without internet for some while, but now I am online again..
I'll also buy a 77 Audi 80 LS, som I have something to enjoy while I'm working on the GT.
Here is a pitcure of it... Cheers...


----------



## Polardego (Jun 3, 2005)

*Re: Photo-show of my GT so far... (thibautv)*

Hi thibautv. 
I really simple, I don't use coilovers, but springs from typ 81/85/89 Audi 80/90, It's fits bolt on... 40 mm it's what I use.
I also equipped mine with shorter Koni shocks...
Maybe I see you in germany next year?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: A 75 Audi 80 GT from Norway... (Polardego)*

Bump cuz I love this car.


----------



## Geo (Nov 14, 2000)

most awesome!...I found the video of the orange beast on some forum....good stuff


----------



## JettaSTR4 (Jan 7, 2003)

*Re: (Geo)*

excellent example- nice work


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (Geo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Geo* »_most awesome!...I found the video of the orange beast on some forum....good stuff

If you find the link to that, please post.


----------



## KeithVH (Mar 25, 1999)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Hey, my first car was a '73 100LS so I have a soft spot for these "vintage" Audi's. Very nice! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MGaz (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: A 75 Audi 80 GT from Norway... (Polardego)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Polardego* »_Ok, here we go...
It all startet when I bougth this 1971 Audi 100 S Coupe in mid cond.








I wanted a second prosject, to build it into "old school". I was looking for a Audi 50, when I came over this on a swedish salesportal, http://www.blocket.se.
Here is how it was when I picked it up last spring.









_Modified by Polardego at **** PM 6-10-2005_

OH GOD!!! i think i'm in love. i want one of them!


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

man that is one sweet car.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (Nexus)*

Everybody help Polardego out and cast your votes, please! We need to show them how much force Audi-enthusiasts got!
http://retrorides.proboards86....24599


----------

